# Icd 10  code retained products



## lbeagle (Jan 12, 2016)

What I-10 code would be used for retained products of conception with hemorrhage for a hysteroscopy d&c  following a MAB.   I-10 code O72.2 indicates following a delivery, are they interchangeable?


----------

